# Extremely strange fur concerns



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

There is a BEAUTIFUL tortie cat that I see every day sat outside my house and hanging around the same areas, today she eventually came over to me and OH and gave us lots of fusses!

She was very vocal and rolling around wanting belly fusses and purring away.

She definitely has a owner as she had a collar with an electric tag on to allow access to her cat flap (I'm not sure who her owners are and she did not have any contact numbers or address on her collar).

The fur around her sides (one side in particular) is completely stiff and sticks out a lot, does anyone have an idea of what it could be? OH said it could be matted but if that's the case, it seems to me she is not being looked after properly, as it was in a horrible state. Her back fur and around her face and neck and belly was all soft and seemed ok, but on one of her sides in particular it was ROCK HARD..

The photo of her lying on her side shows quite how bad the fur is, but isn't great sorry!

I have attached some photos, some advice would be appreciated!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Another thing that concerns me is that she seems to be out all night and all day, 90% of the time she's sat behind my house near the garages :-( she looked well looked after from a distance! Perhaps the fur being rock hard is some sort of treatment, I don't know! I just feel worried for her now..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds like it is matted to me so something has caused it. I may be wrong but she did look a little thin despite having long fur. She goes in at the haunches and her legs are tiny. He face is thin too. Looking at her I would suspect she is quite old although I could be wrong. The best thing would be to see if you could find out who owns her and have a chat if possible.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Sounds like it is matted to me so something has caused it. I may be wrong but she did look a little thin despite having long fur. She goes in at the haunches and her legs are tiny. He face is thin too. Looking at her I would suspect she is quite old although I could be wrong. The best thing would be to see if you could find out who owns her and have a chat if possible.


She did feel quite boney on her back and like you said going in at the haunches and tiny legs :-( the poor little love is absolutely lovely and it makes me so angry that someone's let her fur get in this state, am I correct in thinking that the state the fur was in could not have been caused by something recently (such as rolling in something) and will have to have come from over time?

The problem is I live on an embankment and off the embankment there are about 30 roads! Perhaps tomorrow if she's there I'll linger near her and try and follow where she goes and have a chat with the owner if I'm lucky enough to find them?

You mention she could look old from looking at her, do you have any idea how old (guesstimate)?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless her.  I agree with HB that she looks a bit thin and would definitely see if you could speak to the owners and have a friendly chat about how beautiful their cat is and how old is she and oh is she ok?!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh bless her.  I agree with HB that she looks a bit thin and would definitely see if you could speak to the owners and have a friendly chat about how beautiful their cat is and how old is she and oh is she ok?!!


I will try, I feel so upset because I feel a useless and she was so lovely and the fact it seems (I could be entirely wrong) they are neglecting her by letting her fur get in this state makes me so mad!! When stroking her back it felt a little boney but she didn't feel incredibley underweight (I could be wrong though as from the photo she does look it).

Hopefully I can find the owner somehow!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

She is pretty.

If she's older she may have had teeth out, or got arthritis, or something else that makes it difficult for them to groom themselves and the owners haven't realised they now need to brush more - or she won't let them! A poodle shave at the vets would sort it, then regular grooming.

I hope you manage to find out who owns her and that she's not lost.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jannor said:


> She is pretty.
> 
> If she's older she may have had teeth out, or got arthritis, or something else that makes it difficult for them to groom themselves and the owners haven't realised they now need to brush more - or she won't let them! A poodle shave at the vets would sort it, then regular grooming.
> 
> I hope you manage to find out who owns her and that she's not lost.


I didn't think about the fact she may have had teeth out or have arthritis, but the state her fur is in it would mean her owners never touch her! I'd be surprised if she wouldn't let them as she was perfectly fine with us running her belly and stroking her, but maybe grooming is different!

I hope she isn't lost and I can find out where she is coming from..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Older cats tend to have more matted fur sometimes because they can't groom so well. It might not mean her owners are neglecting her. My neighbours cat was 21 and a bit matted but quite thin very loved. The only concern I may have is if she had an underlying thyroid problem or something and isn't as old as we think. I'd have put her at over 14 but honestly it's hard to tell.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Older cats tend to have more matted fur sometimes because they can't groom so well. It might not mean her owners are neglecting her. My neighbours cat was 21 and a bit matted but quite thin very loved. The only concern I may have is if she had an underlying thyroid problem or something and isn't as old as we think. I'd have put her at over 14 but honestly it's hard to tell.


I think it's unfair of me to think they're neglecting her, and know that she may be very loved and well looked after  I just want to know for sure that she is from a nice home and is not lost/in fact being neglected :-(

I'm going to spend this evening looking at lost animal adverts online in my area just in case she may have gone missing and can't find her way home!

If she's there tomorrow, I'll watch from afar and hope she walks home through the street and not over fences and buildings haha!

I don't want to advertise anything anywhere in case her owners do see it and I upset someone because she is old and there is a reason her furs matted and she's quite thin!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

More advice please  I just saw her coming out of the bins looking for food.. Would it be wrong of me to feed her?


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh dear. I'd probably feed her as a one off if she's hungry... if you're worried she might be lost, you could always attach a little paper note to her owner on her collar...?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Alisonfoy said:


> Oh dear. I'd probably feed her as a one off if she's hungry... if you're worried she might be lost, you could always attach a little paper note to her owner on her collar...?


That's such a good idea!! I think I will do that!

I am going to give it a bit longer (and if I don't hear back on the note!) then maybe try and take her to the vet to see if she is chipped.. At least if I do that I will know her owners are aware of her whereabouts etc.

Poor little love is still sat outside our window 

She could be fine and as mentioned the matted fur due to age, but I keep thinking I wouldn't be doing the right thing if I didn't try and confirm that she's ok and not lost :-(


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

If she's elderly, and from her pictures she might be, there's the possibility that she's simply forgotten her home. When I was a child, we once had a very elderly cat (who eventually passed away at 20) who would occasionally wander off and sit in neighbours' gardens for hours at a time. Eventually, everyone knew her and when they saw her taking root in their flower beds or mewing outside their back doors, would let us know and we'd go and collect her..

Like you, I don't think I could ignore a cat sat outside my window at this hour of the night. It'd remind me too much of our poor old girl all those years ago.

PS - as HB says, if she's got long hair, the mats might also be a sign of ageing,


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

It's a tricky one. She may be getting on a bit so may feel stiff and unable to reach certain places to groom, she may also not produce as much saliva so her grooming sessions aren't effective, she may be unwell hence her being thin (may or may not be undergoing treatment) a colleague of mine has a cat who has had major surgery to repair his spine and she noticed he was looking a bit unkempt on his back end and mentioned it. I suggested a slicker to help him along, my colleague had never thought that this could resolve the issue  not everybody thinks in the same way that we do. Hopefully you will find the owner and be able to have a chat


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm inclined to think she maybe lost. Especially if there are lots of roads around. She may have had a scare crossing one and become disorientated. I think if it were me I'd think about getting her scanned for a chip . As she's got a collar and more upmarket type cat flap thingy that sort of speaks of an owner who cares. If she's old all the more reason she could be lost and confused. 

Good luck she's a very pretty little girl. Oh and if she's thin and scavenging around bins yes I'd feed her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmm My initial thoughts are perhaps her owners have gone on holiday and she is being fed by a neighbour perhaps once a day. This could explain why she is outside a lot because nobody is home. I also think that perhaps she is elderly - she does look a bit skinny. Thyroid or kidney problems can cause a bad coat.
I agree with the note on her collar - perhaps just your mobile number asking the owner to call you as you are concerned for her? xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Did you put a note on her collar ? If you did and it's still there after a while then I would try and catch her and get her to a vet to see if she's chipped. There is no harm in checking .


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, always tricky.
I think I would definitely offer her food
Can you try to gently brush her and see if you can get rid of some of the horrible matted fur?
You could try a paper collar
http://rspca-bristol.org.uk/uploads/documents/1239288412_MicrosoftWordPapercollar1.pdf
or you could just pop her to the vet to check for a chip.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I couldn't bare it last night so went outside and sat with her for a while and gave her some food, she loved it!

She isn't here this morning, but I'm sure she will be at some point, so I am going to leave a note on her collar and will also try and brush her, but the fur is in such a bad way I think it needs shaving 

What should I write on the collar that would not cause offence to the owner if she isn't lost?

If she's still hanging around next week I'm going to try and get her in a carrier and take her to the vet to get scanned for a chip. Just wondering what happens if she has not got a chip though? What will the vets do?

Thanks for all your help and advice, I really appreciate it!

I've just had OH's Aunt (our neighbour) over and the first thing she mentioned was the kitty hanging around outside and how she's noticed her and never seen her before then (OH's Aunt has lived here for over 20 years).

I will give her some more foodies today when she next arrives.

As mentioned in the replies, as she has a collar and a more upmarket cat flap she must be cared for by someone, I'm just worried she's lost and doesn't know how to get home!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan 

If the collar doesn't work and you are on Facebook try posting a pic of her on there - its quite good for reuniting. Harvey's Army are on Facebook too and they will come out and scan for you if it comes to that.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Hiya...just write your number on the collar and ask owners to call as you are concerned she maybe lost. It's not offensive and if she is lost I bet they would really appreciate what you have done for her. I certainly would be very grateful . She is very pretty  x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I found this website: http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/ so have uploaded her photo and details onto there *just incase *she is missing or lost and her owners do not know where she is, they may see her on there and get in contact!



Jannor said:


> Sounds like a good plan
> 
> If the collar doesn't work and you are on Facebook try posting a pic of her on there - its quite good for reuniting. Harvey's Army are on Facebook too and they will come out and scan for you if it comes to that.


I'm not on Facebook, but I have access to my Mum's (yes, my mum has facebook and I don't haha ) so will post her photo on there  I have never heard of Harvey's Army before, so I will definately bare that in mind if I am not able to get her to the vets 



Cerijoanne said:


> Hiya...just write your number on the collar and ask owners to call as you are concerned she maybe lost. It's not offensive and if she is lost I bet they would really appreciate what you have done for her. I certainly would be very grateful . She is very pretty  x


That's a good idea, and very true  I myself would be very grateful if someone was looking out for one of mine (even though they won't be outdoors and free to wander) so I am sure they wouldn't take anything personally


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww poor little girl I think she's probably old and a bit frail! The fur could be the result of her rolling in something so could be recent. I personally would not feed her she could have health issues including diabetes so I would be inclined to print out a paper collar from the RSPCA site and attach it to her collar to see if the owner comes forwards. I do hope she's ok. Please let us know. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awwww poor little girl I think she's probably old and a bit frail! The fur could be the result of her rolling in something so could be recent. I personally would not feed her she could have health issues including diabetes so I would be inclined to print out a paper collar from the RSPCA site and attach it to her collar to see if the owner comes forwards. I do hope she's ok. Please let us know. xxx


That's true  perhaps I won't feed her again, just incase!

I have never heard of these RSPCA collars before!! Fantastic idea, have just printed one! Now waiting for her to return to put it on her. It will make my day if her owner contacted me to confirm she is not lost and just loves our area ha ha!

I did think she had perhaps rolled around in something, as the fur was so hard it seemed something had dried into it!

Will keep you all updated as soon as I see/hear anything!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bless you for caring so much! I'm hoping for a positive update later, good luck xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Harvey's Army are volunteers with scanners. They set up initially for dogs but do a lot of work with cats too. This link is to the Northern group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HarveysArmyNorth/?fref=nf


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If she is diabetic then she really shouldn't be roaming freely anyway...or at least should be wearing a medical tag. Stay away from dry food and feed wet if you are concerned.
Whilst none of us would condone ongoing feeding of a cat who we know has a safe home, I really don't think the odd snack is going to hurt here, at least while you gain her confidence and try to find an owner.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been in this situation. I just wrote, if you own this cat or they visit you, please call XXX urgently. Got a call later that evening and then was able to have a good chat.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If she's looking for food in bins, I doubt that feeding her is going to pose the same problems as feeding a clearly fed at home caat!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I was feeling hopeful as I hadn't seen her, then I looked out the window and bam, there she was, sitting outside my window.

I took her out a bit of food (sorry, I know I shouldn't, but she was looking round the bins again...) and she scoffed the lot in 30seconds.

Her collar is *massive *on her, as though it was tight once and she's lost weight and now it's too big.

She got a bit agitated when I touched her collar area, so wasn't able to put the RSPCA paper one on, but will try again when I go and see her this evening.

She is so thin her shoulder bones were sticking out and felt sharp.

To bring fur into it again, it was so matted it looked as though half of the matted area was hanging off and not even attached anymore.

She is either a very, very poorly girl with owners that can't do anything more for her or has got lost and cannot find home. 

Feeling very upset for the poor girl right now, she is so friendly and lovely and I hate to think she is in a bad way.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think you are right to be concerned.
could you bring her inside and keep her in a spare room or bathroom overnight and take her to vet tomorrow?
try not to give in to temptation to feed her too much as it might overload her if she has indeed been scavenging for some time. would you have any chicken broth or could make some?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Agree with @Paddypaws ^^^^
Take her in for tonight then get her to the vet. She needs to be reunited with her owners. She sounds like she is in a sorry state and I dread to think of her wandering all night alone when she could be warm and safe for a night. Not sure where you are but we have had torrential rain pretty much all day. Hardly the weather for a frail lady to be out in and won't help with coat condition either


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have been thinking about this poor girl all day long. Really hoping you can get her in as it sounds like she's in need of help.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with ^^^ she sounds in a sorry state whatever the cause. Needs vet attention for cutting away the mats and probably getting her collar off if it's hurting her. As well as a check over and some good food. Poor baby.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I just went and sat with her for half an hour, I couldn't get her in  I don't think she trusts me enough yet.

Tomorrow I am getting a carrier from OH's parents and we will entice her into it with some foodies and will be taking her to the vet. Don't worry, I will keep trying until I get her and will make sure I get her there, she just needs that matted fur shaved off and some loving care and attention.

She is such a sweetheart, I hope that now she has us and knows that we are around, she will come back tomorrow (she's here everyday so I do not see why not) to get her seen to!

I just keep thinking to myself if only I could have tried to get her to trust me sooner she wouldn't still be in this sorry state, I didn't know


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If she's in such a bad way then it's lovely if you can take care of her for now at least I do hope you can get her in a carrier and get her to the vet. It does sound as if she is lost from what you say in your last two posts. Thank you so much for taking her into your care. Please keep us updated. x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> If she's in such a bad way then it's lovely if you can take care of her for now at least I do hope you can get her in a carrier and get her to the vet. It does sound as if she is lost from what you say in your last two posts. Thank you so much for taking her into your care. Please keep us updated. x


I am just sat here in bed feeling so awful knowing the poor girl is sat out there on her own 

I just hope we can get her in that carrier and to the vet tomorrow and she doesn't go walk abouts between now and then.

I will keep you all updated, thanks for everyone's advice and support, I really appreciate it  x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck today enticing her into the carrier , she is sounding like she needs a bit of intervention. Your an angel x :Angelic


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

She slept outside my window all night, I got little to no sleep as I was checking on her every half an hour and couldn't stop thinking about her.

She was still there when I woke up up this morning, however I think the bin men scared her away because she disappeared.. I waited around for a while but had to leave for work 

It is ever so strange.. I went over to where she sits and found this massive lump of hair, to me it looks like her matted fur (photo attached), so either someone has come and cut the matted fur of and left it lying there, she's managed to get it off herself or it's got caught on something and ripped off (I don't think it's got caught, as the fur was where she sits and there is nothing for it to have got caught on!).

I hope she is OK and isn't hurt :'(


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please keep us updated about this ltitle girl. I've been worrying about her.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

carly87 said:


> Please keep us updated about this ltitle girl. I've been worrying about her.


I promise I will do *everything *in my power for her and to get her to a vet.

I will keep you updated, thanks for your support xx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

She's a beauty...i really hope theres someone out there missing her and who is as worried about her as you are loroll, she looks so lost and so very frail..


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

LostSoul said:


> She's a beauty...i really hope theres someone out there missing her and who is as worried about her as you are loroll, she looks so lost and so very frail..


I just contacted cats protection in my local area and they have said that if we get her to the vet and they can't locate her owners, they can't take her in because they're completely full with a waiting list. They took my contact details/kitties details and said they'd match her description with their lost animals database and speak with the co-ordinators there to see if they have any ideas..

They recommended 'Wood Green Animal Sanctuary (http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/)' to me and said they may be able to take her in.. how would this work? Would she stay with the vet until they could find her somewhere to go? Or would I need to arrange this?

I am praying that I can get her into the carrier, get her to the vet, they scan her and it turns out she has loving owners who are missing her and want her home!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

God! Look at all that! Hope she is ok


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> I just contacted cats protection in my local area and they have said that if we get her to the vet and they can't locate her owners, they can't take her in because they're completely full with a waiting list. They took my contact details/kitties details and said they'd match her description with their lost animals database and speak with the co-ordinators there to see if they have any ideas..
> 
> They recommended 'Wood Green Animal Sanctuary (http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/)' to me and said they may be able to take her in.. how would this work? Would she stay with the vet until they could find her somewhere to go? Or would I need to arrange this?
> 
> I am praying that I can get her into the carrier, get her to the vet, they scan her and it turns out she has loving owners who are missing her and want her home!


I think sadly we all know what could happen if they don't have room for her  :Bawling


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

daisysmama said:


> I think sadly we all know what could happen if they don't have room for her  :Bawling


I would rather a 'thanks for replying' button than a 'like' button in this current situation..

I will have to face that if it comes to it, I will have to try and find someone that will have her if we can't locate an owner.

Hopefully it will not come to that though


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

Bless you for looking out for the little poppet. I feel so awful for her. I really hope it all goes well and she can be reunited with an owner. Will keep checking to see how you get on, feeling very worried myself, can't imagine how you have been


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Couldn't you squeeze her in?


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh gosh.....really hope you get her in the carrier today . Poor poor cat. That's a lot of fur! She must of been real uncomfortable . Good job she has you looking out for her


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor soul.
She really needs looking after, and urgently, too. Hope you can locate the owner.


----------



## policefox lyn (May 25, 2015)

I wonder if she's had an injury which scabbed and has now healed, this is the fur from the scabbed area.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I join everyone in keeping fingers crossed and hoping this little one can get the care and love she deserves. @loroll1991 bless you for trying to get this sweet girl help hoping for a happy ending. Big hugs! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> She slept outside my window all night, I got little to no sleep as I was checking on her every half an hour and couldn't stop thinking about her.
> 
> She was still there when I woke up up this morning, however I think the bin men scared her away because she disappeared.. I waited around for a while but had to leave for work
> 
> ...


Does the fur look like it's been cut? That looks like a sizable lump. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Does the fur look like it's been cut? That looks like a sizable lump. xxx


It looks to me like it has been cut, there is *A LOT *there and seems very 'neat' looking and it definitely looks to be the whole matted bit that I spoke about.. I am yet to see her and how her fur looks, but I am not too sure who would have gone over, cut it and just left it on the floor laying there? It wasn't there this morning when I woke up and saw her sitting there, but she was trying to clean that area?

She had matted bits (one side worse than the other), so it will be interesting to see if both matted areas have gone


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> It looks to me like it has been cut, there is *A LOT *there and it definitely looks to be the whole matted bit that I spoke about.. I am yet to see her and how her fur looks, but I am not too sure who would have gone over, cut it and just left it on the floor laying there? It wasn't there this morning when I woke up and saw her sitting there, but she was trying to clean that area?


A long shot but might she have gone home and they hadn't quite finished cutting it before she ran back to yours and she's pulled the rest off herself? I do thinks it's a long shot but I can't think of any other explanation. Perhaps she's really unhappy at home! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> A long shot but might she have gone home and they hadn't quite finished cutting it before she ran back to yours and she's pulled the rest off herself? I do thinks it's a long shot but I can't think of any other explanation. Perhaps she's really unhappy at home! xxx


It could well be, yesterday it was hanging off her, so you could be right! She did not seem too phased when I was touching it yesterday and I intended to try and brush/trim it (if need be) today myself before I realized how skinny she is and she does need to see a vet.

If she is seen as neglected by the vets (say she hasn't got an illness, she's in good health) and they'd let her fur get like this and very underweight, would they send her back to them?! xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh gosh just caught up with this, I do hope you can get her to the vets! xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> It could well be, yesterday it was hanging off her, so you could be right! She did not seem too phased when I was touching it yesterday and I intended to try and brush/trim it (if need be) today myself before I realized how skinny she is and she does need to see a vet.
> 
> If she is seen as neglected by the vets (say she hasn't got an illness, she's in good health) and they'd let her fur get like this and very underweight, would they send her back to them?! xx


If the RSPCA can prove a case of negligence or cruelty I would hope she is never returned to her owners! Assuming she has owners somewhere. How stressful this is for you and her. xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the mat has in effect pulled itself out. Very uncomfortable for her I imagine.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

My friend rescued a long haired cat that was matted. My friend spent weeks trying to untangle the fur. In the end, the cat groomed the remaining matts of herself, so I think this is what may have happened. Whereabouts are you? Please don't let RSPCA take her.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I haven't seen her today.. 

I was speaking to my neighbour and asked if he had seen her and explained why, he said he knows she has an owner as from his flat he can see over the gardens from another road, and he always see's her go to the same garden into the same house.

I asked what garden so need to try and figure out which road and number it is!

I feel a bit better now knowing that she has got an owner but if and when I see her tonight I am going to make sure I leave a note on her collar and ask them to call me, I just want to know why she seems thin and her fur was so matted.

It's making me think that her owners had tried to cut the matted fur off and it upset her and they gave up, so eventually where they cut most of it its come of itself (it would explain why half of the matted fur was hanging off her in the first place).

Hopefully they will call me back!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Matted fur can fall off it strips when it has been badly neglected. There was once a long haired cat hanging around my garden for months. She disappeared every evening so I assumed she had a home. She was very timid and I couldn't get near her to check if she was thin. 

One day I got close enough to see she had very matted fur and that it was hanging off her in strips. I realised she must be a stray. I took a photo of her, and made posters and leaflets to try to find her owner. I covered almost the whole village, but no-one came forward. I reckon she was dumped from outside the area. 

After several weeks of feeding her she let me get hold of her and put her in a carrier. The vet found she had no microchip, and reckoned she was aged about 15, and not in good health. She was painfully thin, mostly skin and bone. Left her at the vets for tests, and results showed she had diabetes and severe colitis. 

Vet asked me if I was willing to adopt her, and if not she would PTS as it would be hard to find her a home. I agreed to take her - I could not have done otherwise, bless her. I thought it was terrible that a cat of her age and in poor health had been abandoned. 

I managed to get the diabetes under control (with daily insulin injections) but the colitis was a constant problem sadly. She lived with me for 3 years until she went to Rainbow Bridge. 

Your cat visitor may not have an owner, but perhaps has several feeding stations she calls at. I'd rather that was the outcome than a neglectful uncaring owner.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

With regards to my previous post I don't want you thinking in anyway that I have given up on her :-( I am still going to try and find her owner/get her in a carrier to the vet.

She's there this morning, i just went out and sat with her and tried to get the paper RSPCA collar on her, gosh what a job that was, she didn't let me :-( she got extremely adjitated.

The whole of the awfully matted bit is gone and there is not any bald patches and her fur feels thinner and softer now.

I felt all around her body and I could not feel her ribs at all, and could feel a belly on her, that's a good sign isn't it? however her shoulder blades feel extremely bony, so that's a little confusing?

She's definitely old as I could tell by her fur and the way she looks.

It'll be a slow process but I will still look after her and try and find an owner and/or get her to a vet.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

It's great that it looks like someone has cut it off, means there's more than you looking out for her. And the fact she is not as as thin as thought is also a good sign. If she is difficult to pin down and get a collar on then she's a feisty old bird and it could explain the problem grooming her if she's rolled in something . It's looking more likely that she has an owner in my opinion. Keep trying with the collar thing. She is an enigma lol xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I still go with the fallen off theory. Older cats often lose muscle so they can be skinny on their spine but have a plump tum. Since she lets you handle her can you simply pick her up and pop her in a carrier? If it's a front loader stand it on it's back so you can drop her straight in, then once the door is shut gradually turn it the right way up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh bless her and you for trying with her. I'd be inclined to try to pop her in a carrier and get her to the vets if you can, or, do you know the actual house you think she beings to? Perhaps you could pop over and ask if she's theirs because she has been hanging around your garden. You could mention the piece of fur you found and just say you were a bit concerned about her?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> I still go with the fallen off theory. Older cats often lose muscle so they can be skinny on their spine but have a plump tum. Since she lets you handle her can you simply pick her up and pop her in a carrier? If it's a front loader stand it on it's back so you can drop her straight in, then once the door is shut gradually turn it the right way up.


Yes I was going to post this regarding older cats too...it's as if the muscle melts off their backs but the tummy still feels plumpish.
It is rather nerve wracking handling an unknown cat but move quickly and decisively and you should be fine with the above technique. Gloves and long sleeves can also be a help!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If she has been seen going into the same garden and into the same house on a daily basis, it means she does have an owner, or at least someone who is taking care of her. She seems very old, so she may have a thyroid condition or renal failure, and is probably being treated for that. I think it rather probable they have tried to cut away the matted fur if she will not allow grooming. Grooming old, frail cats can be quite painful, so it is quite possible she does not allow it.

We used to have an old cat in our neighbourhood who was constantly being reported to the animal ambulance as a neglected stray, while in fact she was very well cared for, and being treated for kidney and thyroid issues. She did, however, look rather dishevelled and neglected due to being old and sick. The owners tried to keep her indoors to prevent her from being dragged off to a rescue again and again, but the old girl would have none of it. She had been an outdoor cat all her life and refused to stay indoors. After a while, the rescuers from the animal ambulance all knew her, and instead of coming out straightaway, would first ask for a detailed description, whenever a sick, neglected cat was reported in our neighbourhood.

So I would try to find out where she is going to every day, and try to contact the owner or carer so you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

*UPDATE*
I said to myself I would without a doubt take her to the vets this evening when OH gets home from work with the car, one way or another, didn't care about the potential scratches or bites. I even I got the thick gloves ready!

I just got home from work and found a carrier near one of her favourite places, I started looking at it and was giving her fusses as I usually do.

My neighbour (whom I had not discussed kitty with prior to this) then came over and said 'I am taking her to the vets she's been here too long and she's in a horrible state', we then discussed how we are both extremely concerned for her, she must be lost and the poor thing is here all the time and starving.

We tried to get her into my neighbours carrier (a front opening one) but she wasn't having any of it!

I ran and got my open top carrier and we managed to get her in!

Kitty is now on her way to the vet with my neighbour (wish I could of taken her, but I don't have my car until 18:00 ).

I am so pleased I could cry, all I have done is worry for days and now it's confirmed I am not mad and she's now getting seen to by professionals.

Neighbour will come round as soon as she's back to update me!

Please all send positive vibes our way and that she has a chip!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such good news and that you have such a lovely neighbour too. Hope she gets a clean bill of health and all she needs is some TLC xx

Well done you xx


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Lovely neighbour! Well done the both of you! Keep us updated ...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

loroll1991 said:


> <snip>
> We tried to get her into my neighbours carrier (a front opening one) but she wasn't having any of it!
> <snip>


If you stand a front-opening carrier on it's back, so the opening is now on the top, it's often possible to get a reluctant cat in as you can gently lower them, unhooking paws as you go.

Glad you have got her to the vets.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> *UPDATE*
> I said to myself I would without a doubt take her to the vets this evening when OH gets home from work with the car, one way or another, didn't care about the potential scratches or bites. I even I got the thick gloves ready!
> 
> I just got home from work and found a carrier near one of her favourite places, I started looking at it and was giving her fusses as I usually do.
> ...


Keeping everything crossed for this lovely girl! Really nice your neighbour is also now helping. Between you she's going to get the best treatment possible! Well done! Look forwards to a happy outcome. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's lovely that you have a helping hand! Well done! Looking forward to the next update xx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Kudos to you and your lovely neighbour!!
Let's hope she is chipped and you will find out where she belongs.
The little girl may have been lost for a while and secured a few homes where she at least received some TLC...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow fabulous update . I hope the neighbour brings good news.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So pleased you managed to get her to the vets with the help of your neighbours, great minds if you both ended up intending to do it on the same day!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you all

Neighbour knocked and confirmed *TIGGY  *is in fact chipped. The baffling thing is that the address for the owners is in Wilmslow, Manchester and we live 2.5hours away from there...

The vet seems to think they must have moved here and forgot to update the chip, hhmmmm... she was in such a sorry state I think she MUST be lost. But surely not from 2.5 hours away?! Perhaps they moved here a while ago, and because she is quite old, got confused and lost for a long while?

There was a valid mobile number on the chip so they called it and left a voice message.

If the owners to not come and claim her within 7 days, she will be sent to be re-homed.

She is now with the vet, nice and warm and being looked after 

I am taking Millie and Milo to the vets tomorrow and will ask for any updates then, I am hoping they will tell me if I explain my neighbour took her in and I was also very concerned ? xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so relieved she's on her way to the vets, poor thing. Respect for you & your neighbour for looking after her


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sadly, many people forget to update their change of address with Petlog etc when they move. As a result many of the chipped cats who end up in Rescue can't be reunited with their owners and have to be rehomed. 

Many, many times attempts are made by Shelters to try and trace the owners through their previous address, usually without success, as no forwarding address has been left with the new owner or tenants.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Sadly, many people forget to update their change of address with Petlog etc when they move. As a result many of the chipped cats who end up in Rescue can't be reunited with their owners and have to be rehomed.
> 
> Many, many times attempts are made by Shelters to try and trace the owners through their previous address, usually without success, as no forwarding address has been left with the new owner or tenants.


Hopefully the mobile number still belongs to the owners and they pick up the message :-( x


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> The vet seems to think they must have moved here and forgot to update the chip, hhmmmm... she was in such a sorry state I think she MUST be lost. But surely not from 2.5 hours away?! Perhaps they moved here a while ago, and because she is quite old, got confused and lost for a long while?


Maybe she hopped into a van or truck travelling from Wilmslow to your area. If so I bet her owners have been going frantic and will be so overjoyed to get that message.

I feel if she was lost after the owners moved to your area, they would probably have made sure to get their address updated. But who knows. Hopefully you will hear good news soon.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

AmsMam said:


> Maybe she hopped into a van or truck travelling from Wilmslow to your area. If so I bet her owners have been going frantic and will be so overjoyed to get that message.
> 
> I feel if she was lost after the owners moved to your area, they would probably have made sure to get their address updated. But who knows. Hopefully you will hear good news soon.


I have everything crossed that they get reunited :-( I too thought that perhaps she hopped in a van and ended up here somehow.

I'm just so pleased she's now at the vet getting looked after properly and I'm the warm


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hoping they can reunite Tiggy with her owners and that they'll be happy to see her again after her little adventure. 
Only she knows how she ended up in your area at this stage.
Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww Tiggy is such a cute name and well done you!! I'm so pleased she's at the vets and safe now!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh I have everything crossed that she can be reunited with her owner - as already said a lot of new owners don't update the chip details so it's highly probable her 'new' owners are nearby xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad she was chipped and I hope it is her owners phone number. 

Fingers crossed they come forward. Glad she is safe fed and warm now though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/fin...36&prt=1&viewru=1&asukRefNo=ALP29735&search=1

Just googled.

Wonder if…

@loroll1991 maybe send a message to the owner?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/fin...36&prt=1&viewru=1&asukRefNo=ALP29735&search=1
> 
> Just googled.
> 
> ...


 Oh my goodness... Maybe...?!

I have sent them a message to ask them... I hope they do get back to me and confirm their kitties name is Tiggy, it would make my day.

But missing since 2012, whether it is there cat or not, those poor people


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I know..almost hope it's not the same.

the fact she was 12 then would put her at 15 now which is what we expected. Bit of a coincidence.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/fin...36&prt=1&viewru=1&asukRefNo=ALP29735&search=1
> 
> Just googled.
> 
> ...


Nope, this missing cat wasn't chipped, and Tiggy does have a chip.

Unless the missing unchipped cat found a new home in her own area, got renamed Tiggy and chipped by the new owners and went missing once again....


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jiskefet said:


> Nope, this missing cat wasn't chipped, and Tiggy does have a chip


Oh dear, I didn't notice that  Damn..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just realised…but what if she was a wanderer, was found from that event, subsequently chipped and then did it again?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

loroll1991 said:


> Oh dear, I didn't notice that  Damn..


see my edit...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Just realised…but what if she was a wanderer, was found from that event, subsequently chipped and then did it again?


That is exactly what just came into my mind, too.

Unchipped at owner nr 1, going missing, being taken in by owner nr 2, getting chipped and wandering off again


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I know..almost hope it's not the same.
> 
> the fact she was 12 then would put her at 15 now which is what we expected. Bit of a coincidence.





huckybuck said:


> Just realised…but what if she was a wanderer, was found from that event, subsequently chipped and then did it again?





Jiskefet said:


> see my edit...


Both very true!

Do you think the vets will let me know what happens with her? Even though I didn't take her there?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

White Socks with a white patch under her chin the ad says, so not sure she fits the description?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would say the white socks fit, but maybe not the white spot on chin, as she was completely white underneath.

Does it sound strange that I feel quite sad and I really miss her?!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

loroll1991 said:


> Does it sound strange that I feel quite sad and I really miss her?!


Not at all you've become attached to the poor little girl, she looks lovely


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sure the vets will keep you updated if you ask them. Ring them first thing and say you'd like to know.

Not at all - you've been looking out for her and understandably grown attached.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Not at all you've become attached to the poor little girl, she looks lovely





huckybuck said:


> I'm sure the vets will keep you updated if you ask them. Ring them first thing and say you'd like to know.
> 
> Not at all - you've been looking out for her and understandably grown attached.


Thanks both xxx

I will call first thing and ask for an update and say I will keep asking for updates too. I just want to know she is reunited with her owners xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

No, it cannot be her.
She has no white socks, her front legs are all white straight onto her chest, and her chest and chin are totally white. Moreover, wouldn't they have mentioned she was long haired?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jiskefet said:


> No, it cannot be her.
> She has no white socks, her front legs are all white straight onto her chest, and her chest and chin are totally white. Moreover, wouldn't they have mentioned she was long haired?


Oh yes, I was looking at the photo in a weird ay (one where she was sitting), nevermind hopefully the vets are able to contact them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A


Jiskefet said:


> No, it cannot be her.
> She has no white socks, her front legs are all white straight onto her chest, and her chest and chin are totally white. Moreover, wouldn't they have mentioned she was long haired?


Actually I'm slightly relieved tbh hated the thought she may have been gone all that time!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> A
> 
> Actually I'm slightly relieved tbh hated the thought she may have been gone all that time!


So did I, the thought of her being 'homeless' all that time and at her age, would be horrendous!

My hopes are on she moved here with her family, they didn't update the chip, she's got a bit confused and as a result has been going to and from house to house being fed and getting TLC and they will now be reunited!? xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Sadly, many people forget to update their change of address with Petlog etc when they move. As a result many of the chipped cats who end up in Rescue can't be reunited with their owners and have to be rehomed.
> 
> Many, many times attempts are made by Shelters to try and trace the owners through their previous address, usually without success, as no forwarding address has been left with the new owner or tenants.


I forgot to update mine, but my mobile phone number was unchanged and when Rufus was dumped at a rescue by the people that started feeding him who didn't like it when he became ill they were able to ring me.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad the good lady is safe and warm now, hopefully the owner can be traced xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I just went to go and check on her, then remembered she isn't there!  But I know she's in the best possible hands now xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very happy she has a chance of being reunited . Did your neighbour cut the fur off then ? Sorry if that's already been asked


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

idris said:


> I'm very happy she has a chance of being reunited . Did your neighbour cut the fur off then ? Sorry if that's already been asked


No it hasn't been asked 

I did ask her if she had cut the fur off and she said no, she had only first had contact with Tiggy (Daisy as I called her ) yesterday and that's when they had decided that she stays around too long to have a permanent home.

I have no idea how that happened with the fur, but she must be so much more comfortable now it's gone.

When she was lying down giving me cuddles earlier you could see where she had the fur missing as it was so thin compared to the rest, I hope the vets get rid of the matted fur on the other side.

Wish I had given her another cuddle before she went, but it all happened so quickly and I knew we had to get her into that carrier


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

It would be lovely to find an owner who thought their cat wasn't coming home. That's the happy ending I guess we're all dreaming of here. Fingers very crossed


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I just went to go and check on her, then remembered she isn't there!  But I know she's in the best possible hands now xx


Aww... of course you miss her, you noticed her, paid her attention, fed her...

I so hope this story has a happy ending, but if they can't locate her owners, could you perhaps make room for one more? She has such a sweet little face x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Alisonfoy said:


> Aww... of course you miss her, you noticed her, paid her attention, fed her...
> 
> I so hope this story has a happy ending, but if they can't locate her owners, could you perhaps make room for one more? She has such a sweet little face x


Possibly it just all depends on how she is with other cats, as with our kittens there very young and they'd need to be left alone together :-(

But don't worry I'll be phoning everyday for updates and if she can't locate an owner we will sort something out xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

*MASSIVE UPDATE!!!!!!
*
I just called the vets to check how Tiggy is and they have said she is fine. The owner took Tiggy to her daughters house in my area in October, and that's when *HE *(I am still sure that he is a she... hhmmm) got out, so he has in fact been missing for 9 months.

The owners are coming down from Wilmslow today to pick him up.

I burst into tears on the phone because I am so relieved and so happy. The poor little love has been missing for 9 months and must have been so frightened and lost :'(

HAPPY ENDING!!!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Happy Dance!!!!!!
But can you explain again how it happened? '_The owner took Tiggy to her owners house_' Not sure what this means.

ps....Tiggy is a tortie so has to be female I think


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Happy Dance!!!!!!
> But can you explain again how it happened? '_The owner took Tiggy to her owners house_' Not sure what this means.
> 
> ps....Tiggy is a tortie so has to be female I think


Sorry I was so excited and wrote it wrong, I edited straight after haha 

Took Tiggy to her *Daughters *house, not owners.

HAPPY DANCE


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> *ps....Tiggy is a tortie so has to be female I think*


I thought this too, maybe she got confused as it was just the receptionist that went to check with the vet


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness, 9 months!!! The poor boy, he must have been so frightened and confused, but what a good job he did at staying well and as healthy as he possibly could do in the circumstance. It makes me sad imagining him lost for that amount of time. Hopefully there were more lovely people like you out there helping him along the way though. Thank god he's being reunited with is owners, at last! They must be over the moon, probably thought they wouldn't see him again. What a wonderful ending. Well done you for what you did. How lovely for his owners too, what a way to start the day!


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

Chelsea Roderick said:


> Oh my goodness, 9 months!!! The poor boy, he must have been so frightened and confused, but what a good job he did at staying well and as healthy as he possibly could do in the circumstance. It makes me sad imagining him lost for that amount of time. Hopefully there were more lovely people like you out there helping him along the way though. Thank god he's being reunited with is owners, at last! They must be over the moon, probably thought they wouldn't see him again. What a wonderful ending. Well done you for what you did. How lovely for his owners too, what a way to start the day!


Change all 'hims' to 'hers' and 'boys' to 'girls' then if the receptionist has got her (his?) sex wrong! Good news either sex!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I hope you get a chance to communicate with the owner and fill them in on the story....maybe you can drop a note off with the vet with your side of the story. I know i would want every scrap of information available if it were me.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness me, I am so very happy to read this update. Really, I have a lump in my throat as I type - good news seems to be in such short supply sometimes...

Well done you and your neighbour. I agree with Paddypaws, it would be great if you could communicate with her/his owners - perhaps even to point them in the direction of this forum (can you imagine how wonderful it would be to have an update from them on this very thread????).

What I do know is that, if this was my cat, I'd be greedy for every detail of what she's been up to whilst she was missing 

Oh, it has made my day knowing that the little love will soon be home and cherished. Delighted. xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your support and caring for Tiggy just as much as I did, without all of your kind words and advice I am not sure we would have had this amazing outcome so soon.

I have called the vet and asked them to give the owners my details for them to contact me (only if they wish) so they can find out exactly what had happened as I know for sure I would want to know!

Still so emotional right now, I keep nearly crying! Get it together woman hahaha


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not often we get the chance to cry in a good way, so without wishing to seem peverse... enjoy :-D x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What absolutely fantastic news, I have tears in my eyes x


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Great happy ending.Excellent news. Well done to you and your neighbour!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ah that is just the best news!! The fact that they have dropped everything and are coming straight to get her must mean they love her very much. 

Thrilled to bits with the outcome and I do hope the owners contact you and keep in touch.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That's just the best outcome!! I can't wait to hear the back story I do hope you get the chance to chat with her owners. I know if I were them I'd be so grateful I'd want to thank both you and your neighbour personally.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww brilliant , so happy she is on her way home to her owners


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy ending ...yayyy ...nice to hear  well done @loroll1991 you have reunited her back with her family whoop woop  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you all
> 
> Neighbour knocked and confirmed *TIGGY  *is in fact chipped. The baffling thing is that the address for the owners is in Wilmslow, Manchester and we live 2.5hours away from there...
> 
> ...


So pleased at least you have a phone number so hopefully the owners will get the message. At least Tiggy is safe. Did the vet find any obvious health issues? You are an angel for helping Tiggy shame you can't keep her. xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I swear, this forum has me on an emotional roller-coaster every single day!

So glad for you! What an amazing story, and what a minx Tiggy is! I just can't even imagine how overjoyed her owner's are going to be when they are reunited with Tiggy! So pleased


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What fantastic news, how nice to have a happy ending, thank goodness you & your neighbour got her to the vets, I hope you get to talk to the owners & fill them in, they must be over the moon :Cat


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I forgot to update mine, but my mobile phone number was unchanged and when Rufus was dumped at a rescue by the people that started feeding him who didn't like it when he became ill they were able to ring me.


Thought you only had indoor cats, or at least only let your kittens go to indoor homes, which seems strange if your cats are allowed out?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow ! 







that's fabulous. Xxx I hope they ring you up.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This is just the best news and perfect timing as we need a bit of a lift with all the sad news we've had the last few days. The owners must be over the moon, you and your neighbour should be very proud of yourselves, well done, massive pats on the back all round  xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay great news! Well done - without you or your neighbours caring she may never have gone home. Really pleased for you and Tiggy xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Wow, this is good news. I am so happy for the poor girl, and for her owners.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> *MASSIVE UPDATE!!!!!!
> *
> I just called the vets to check how Tiggy is and they have said she is fine. The owner took Tiggy to her daughters house in my area in October, and that's when *HE *(I am still sure that he is a she... hhmmm) got out, so he has in fact been missing for 9 months.
> 
> ...


That is the most brilliant news and you should be extremely proud of yourself for taking action and looking after Tiggy! A big thanks to your lovely neighbor too! Hugs! xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> Thought you only had indoor cats, or at least only let your kittens go to indoor homes, which seems strange if your cats are allowed out?


That was 6 years ago. My cats can no longer get out of the garden.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic news   I'm so pleased Tiggy can now be reunited with his owners 

Well done to you and your neighbour for being caring and looking after Tiggy  xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So pleased to read this good news


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

9 months. I can't imagine the heartbreak. And now the joy. I hope Tiggy has many years of love and happiness.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh Loroll it's so nice what you and your neighbour did for this cat. It's lovely she will be reunited with her owner


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Just catching up!! Such a fantastic ending!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I’m sorry I have been a bit quiet since yesterday morning I couldn’t bare coming on and couldn’t face it. I can’t quite believe I am about to write this…

Yesterday, after sharing the good news (with literally EVERYONE I know) that Tiggy was being reunited with her ‘loving’ owners they were ‘dropping everything’ to come and get her, I got a call from the vets.

The vet said that the owners no longer wanted Tiggy due to a ‘change of circumstances’ and would not be picking her up, as you could imagine I could not believe what I was hearing and this was a complete kick to my stomach.

I told them I had someone in mind that could have her and I would get back to them as soon as I could, a few hours later the vets said that Tiggy was very distressed with being around all the other animals and had stopped eating and if we could not find a home environment for her by the end of the day, where she would be the only animal, they’d be calling cats protection (which I already knew were full, and we all know what would have happened then).

I was going crazy calling everyone in my phone book, and no one could have her. A friend of mine at work had advertised Tiggy for me to see if we could trace her owner on a local rescue shelter for abandoned, homeless and unwanted cats facebook page. As a last resort my work friend contacted them and they said they’d have Tiggy.

I was reluctant at first, but she reassured me by saying the rescue centre do not keep the cats in pens, they are taken in by volunteer foster carers homes until they can find a forever home for them. They will also never put an animal down.

I did not have my car as I walk to and from work and OH was away at work with it. My colleague kindly went and picked Tiggy up for me and took her to her house, and a man from the rescue centre came and got her.

I know that you’re all probably going to hate me, I truly hate myself right now, and cannot stop crying. I feel absolutely heartbroken, I have completely let her down. I had an update from the shelter this morning letting me know that Tiggy has settled right in, and her foster carer gave her a bowl of pure salmon last night as a treat, and she loved it.

I am so sorry everyone to break this awful news, and I completely understand that you will be angry with me. It would not have been fair to have her here, as I live in a flat with no access to the outdoors and two young kittens that probably would have stressed her out far too much.

I am absolutely heartbroken and absolutely hate myself, and I’m sorry to say, her owners.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

loroll no one can criticise you and NO ONE is going to hate you. Unfortunately this kind of result is one that so many rescue centres get when they find a cat that does have a chip.
I think you did amazingly well to get her a rescue space, and with a small rescue who keeps the cats in foster homes.
Hopefully you can keep in touch, maybe visit her....and this might be the start of a new relationship with a local rescue that you can support.
I am sorry there was no fairy tale ending, but that is the reality of things.
Big hugs to you
xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Loroll you have done absolutely nothing wrong & no one is going to hate you. You took that poor old cat off the streets & did what was best for her. So the owners don't want her anymore, that's not your fault. You have now got her with a foster carer & it sounds like she's being spoilt & is comfortable. PLEASE don't beat yourself up, even in the shelter she's already having a better life than she has done of late xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

loroll1991 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been a bit quiet since yesterday morning I couldn't bare coming on and couldn't face it. I can't quite believe I am about to write this…
> 
> ...


Oh Sweetie, don't be so hard on yourself, you have done so much to help this little girl and to find her a rescue place is fantastic ... I had a sinking feeling that you were going to say she had been PTS, so was very relieved when I heard she is in a foster place, I know it's sad but you cared and have done her proud x


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

no how could anyone hate you , don't be silly you and your neighbour got her help and she is now happily scoffing salmon for supper , sounds like she is better off than on the streets , just a shame the owners didn't care enough to have her back but maybe that's why she ran away in the first place,though of course we don't know the full story they may be elderly or ill and cant cope with a pet any more ,
hope you can keep in touch with the rescue and update us all on how she gets on , you did good luv don't beat your self up , hugs xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

You've done so much for this girl. And now she's safe in a foster home with food and shelter. I hope someone adopts her soon but this is definitely better than being on the streets.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Awww.. I thought when I was reading that she'd died or something!

It is very sad that her owners wouldn't take her back, but you've done so much for her. Her life can only get better after the kindness you and your neighbours have shown her. Please please don't give yourself a hard time, you should only be proud of yourself - you have done more than so many people could have or would have. 

I think I'd not be the only one on the forum thinking that you've done ever so well and that Daisy (As she might as well be called now, named by the last person to really care for her!!) is going to be well looked after in her foster home!

If one of your friends had done the same as you, would you be giving them hate or love and comfort? Please be kind to yourself.

x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

sadly, only a small percentage of cats remain in a 'forever' home for all of their lives and there are far. far too many unwanted cats for the rescues to cope these days.
What can we do as 'crazy cat ladies' ? Vow to never let one of our cats join that sad group and do all we can to support the work of the wonderful but over burdened rescues. Homing a cat from rescue just is not possible for many people including yourself, but we can all help in some way even if only by donating cash or unwanted goods.
maybe you could ask the rescue if you could put Daisy on the rescue page here?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Lorroll none of this is your fault whatsoever and you honestly should have posted yesterday rather than keeping it to yourself. All you have done is rescued her - in whatever form that has taken and that is only a good thing. Thankfully down to you she is safe and warm and fed in a foster home of a rescue that will care where she ends up. Can you imagine if she was out on the street today?? She would be drenched and cold and hungry - it's down to you that she's not. Hopefully we will be able to follow her story and find out where her forever home will be however long it takes. 

I'm furious with her owners but I suppose we have to put that aside. I did question why they hadn't looked for her when she went missing from the daughters or registered her missing locally but dismissed it thinking they were pleased to have her home. 

I totally agree with Paddypaws in that even if we can't rescue a cat ourselves being the cat lovers we are we should all try to do our bit by donating or helping with fundraising in whatever way we can.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@loroll1991 - please don't feel bad. You did all you could and the outcome is that she is no longer homeless living rough, but is being looked after in a Rescue's foster home. So that is a very good result!  You did very well indeed to find her a place. 

Call me cynical, perhaps the result of my years of work in Rescue, but I was not convinced the owners would want her back. As PP said, it often happens that way in Rescue, very sad though it is.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

@loroll1991 - now you stop that right now!! You have absolutely NOTHING to feel bad about, and there is no reason whatsoever why anybody should be mad at you. So please. No more crying, otherwise I might have to pop round and hug you to death :Cat

Honestly you did everything in your power to help her, indeed she is a very lucky kitty to now be in a lovely safe foster home with a caring slave whilst she waits for her forever home. Perhaps she is better off without her 'loving owners'.

You, my dear, are an angel  xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Loroll1991 at least she's in a nice warm dry house with food and yummy salmon treats. You and your neighbour helped her by getting off the streets and thank god her owners didn't come for her because I reckon they'd have not bothered with her and she may have wandered off again.
She's now being fostered ready and waiting for that perfect home and you did this for her! 
So don't beat yourself up, you've done really good hun.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all, thank you all so much for your kind words 

My family/OH/friends have all been so great about it and have said it was an amazing thing, and if it wasn't for her getting to the vet, she'd be in the rain, freezing cold and hungry.

I guess I just felt horrendous letting her go to a shelter and not taking her in, I fell in love with her and grew so attached, but it wouldn't have been fair on her.

You're all right, she's now in a warm home, being cared for, getting her strength back and having a massive fuss made of her, what more could I ask for?

I will definitely keep in contact with the rescue centre and support them as much as I possibly can, they are amazing and do so many amazing things for cats (such as driving down 45 minutes to my home town and picking her up at 6 o'clock in the evening).

I am so angry with her owners, I think the whole story of 'dropping her off at her daughters whilst they were away' was a complete lie, and she was dumped and hoping she wouldn't be traced back to them. She is so beautiful and caring, how could they not want her back after 'being so relieved she was found after losing her 9 months ago', there are many things I could say about the owners, but I won't. As someone said they could be ill or elderly, but someone, somewhere could have helped them? I know if one of my two went missing, I would do everything in my power to get them home.

You're all amazing and I knew coming here would make me feel better.

Of course I believe and listen to my OH/family/friends, but sometimes it's good to have another perspective 

xxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is the latest update:

_"She is still a little bewildered at the moment but she is eating and enjoying a fuss xx"_


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Loroll, please do not feel like you have let her down, the only people who have done that are the owners who have failed to come and get her. If it weren't for you she would still be wandering the streets, now she has a roof over her head and food in her belly. You couldn't have done any more for her and while it is understandable that you are upset that it didn't end the way we all hoped it would, especially after the initial news yesterday, it is not your fault xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Here is the latest update:
> 
> _"She is still a little bewildered at the moment but she is eating and enjoying a fuss xx"_


Awww she's a beauty


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you are seeing sense Loroll  

You definitely did the right thing for your circumstances by getting her to a rescue. You are thinking about her and your two rather than your own feelings. 
It would be lovely if you could support the rescue in the future. Can you let us know which one it is?


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

She's licking up that salmon thanking you!! You did all you could. No one could ask for more. You was her angel. Giving her light in her dark lonely hours. She may have not made it much longer if it hadn't been for you. Well done and thank you from cat lovers all over  xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you all so much  I am so glad I found PF, really I am!



huckybuck said:


> Glad you are seeing sense Loroll
> 
> You definitely did the right thing for your circumstances by getting her to a rescue. You are thinking about her and your two rather than your own feelings.
> It would be lovely if you could support the rescue in the future. *Can you let us know which one it is?*


Of course HB it is the Homeless Cat Rescue Bedfordshire: http://www.homelesscatrescue.co.uk/

Truly amazing people xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you…I'll keep checking for updates and I might send a little something to help with her upkeep. Is she still known as Tiggy?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you…I'll keep checking for updates and I might send a little something to help with her upkeep. Is she still known as Tiggy?


Yes, she is still known as Tiggy 

I am going to send something too, I want her to be as spoilt as can be! She deserves it xx

Thank you so much for caring just as much as I do everyone xxx


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

You did great.Be proud of yourself for helping Tiggy find a nice warm,safe place to stay where she will be looked after and away from the dangers of living on the streets.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you…I'll keep checking for updates and I might send a little something to help with her upkeep. Is she still known as Tiggy?


Great minds think alike HB....wouldn't it be wonderful if this rescue received a little flurry of PF kindness


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She really is a beauty and obviously has a lovely personality to match. Statistically, she has a good chance of being homed pretty quickly....calicos are very popular, it is the monochrome kitties who find it harder to attract a home


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you…I'll keep checking for updates and I might send a little something to help with her upkeep. Is she still known as Tiggy?





Paddypaws said:


> Great minds think alike HB....wouldn't it be wonderful if this rescue received a little flurry of PF kindness


I cannot seem to find an address for them to send it directly to them 

Are you able to see one at all and I am being blind? aha


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

@loroll1991 you have nothing to feel guilty about, you saved that beautiful girl from another night on the streets, she now has a comfy bed to sleep in and food in her belly and im sure someone will take her soon, the only people who should feel guilty are those despicable people who call themselves her owners...i can't imagine any change in circumstances that would make me not want my baby home,makes me wonder if they knew she was on the streets to start with...you saw her when others didn't, you helped her when others would have walked passed, you shouldn't feel sorry you should feel proud!
Thank you for helping her.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

LostSoul said:


> @loroll1991 you have nothing to feel guilty about, you saved that beautiful girl from another night on the streets, she now has a comfy bed to sleep in and food in her belly and im sure someone will take her soon, the only people who should feel guilty are those despicable people who call themselves her owners...i can't imagine any change in circumstances that would make me not want my baby home,makes me wonder if they knew she was on the streets to start with...you saw her when others didn't, you helped her when others would have walked passed, you shouldn't feel sorry you should feel proud!
> Thank you for helping her.


Thank you so much xxx I couldn't not help her, she is such a strong girl and survived 9 whole months on her own, poor little love xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

My dear, you and your neighbour have rescued her, taken her to the vet, who, thanks to your actions, have located the owners, and you have found her a place she will be safe and comfortable till she finds a forever home with people who will NOT give up on a family member, so you have done everything that could be expected from you, and a lot more than that.

You are her hero, never forget that!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I found one by googling where the charity is registered. I would email them and say you want to post a donation. It's probably similar to our rescue where it is a home address and they don't want to publicise it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww my love you have given Tiggy her life back so you must smile not cry sweetie! If you had not taken action this lovely girl would probably not lasted too long fending for herself. You are a star and Tiggy will be happy she will be loved and cared for and its all down to you! Would also like to know what rescue she is in I would really like to send them a donation. From the bottom of my heart thankyou for helping Tiggy and not turning away. Huge hugs! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I found one by googling where the charity is registered. I would email them and say you want to post a donation. It's probably similar to our rescue where it is a home address and they don't want to publicise it.


I will email the rescue and ask for an address to send Tiggy something directly if it's allowed  I hope they do let me x



Soozi said:


> Awww my love you have given Tiggy her life back so you must smile not cry sweetie! If you had not taken action this lovely girl would probably not lasted too long fending for herself. You are a star and Tiggy will be happy she will be loved and cared for and its all down to you! Would also like to know what rescue she is in I would really like to send them a donation. From the bottom of my heart thankyou for helping Tiggy and not turning away. Huge hugs! xxx


Thank you so much, I really appreciate those kind words, so much xxx

Of course, the rescue is http://www.homelesscatrescue.co.uk/ xx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Me too....alittle twiggy has defo touched my heart  xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They accept donations via paypal.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh @loroll1991 please don't blame yourself hun, you have nothing to feel bad or guilty about, the only thing you are guilty of is being a caring person and doing what was best for Tiggy, if it wasn't for you who knows what would have happened to her.

So, thank you again for all you did for Tiggy  xx

She's a beautiful girl and I don't think she'll be waiting too long to find her forever home.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Tiggy****** I meant lol...damn auto correct!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I know that Rescue quite well, you are right lorroll, they are good people.

As PP said, donations can be made via Paypal. Here is the page from their website:

http://www.homelesscatrescue.co.uk/donate--help.html

Also, they are on FB, and have already posted a photo of Tiggy and a bit of her history. Apparently she is 9 yrs old, so plenty of time yet for her to have a good life in a new home. And as PP says, she will soon be snapped up as she is unusual looking, gorgeous, as well as being sweet natured 

https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire/timeline


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

She is now on their Facebbok page https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire

Ooops cross posted with Chillminx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

chillminx said:


> I know that Rescue quite well, you are right lorroll, they are good people.
> 
> As PP said, donations can be made via Paypal. Here is the page from their website:
> 
> ...


I have ordered one of the things of their amazon wishlist and was hoping to send a couple of bits directly to Tiggy, but I am also more than happy to donate via PP, they deserve it.

Sorry I should have shared the facebook link myself, I have been using my mums facebook to keep up to date on there and message them.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry I didn't mean to say "if not I am more than happy to donate via PP" I meant "but I will also be more than happy to donate via PP" edited now


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@loroll1991 - the contact address for receipt of H.C.R mail & parcels is most likely the home address of one of the Management Committee, e.g. the Chairperson's or Secretary's. That's why it isn't shown on the website.

But there is a contact form, which you could complete, explaining you'd like an address so you can send some gifts direct to Tiggy. I'm sure they'd be happy to let you have an address. 

http://www.homelesscatrescue.co.uk/contact-us.html


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

@chillminx Thank you for this! I have just sent them a message, I hope they allow me to have it, I have asked if I could give it to a couple of other people (family and friends) that also grew close and concerned for Tiggy, but maybe they won't want it to go that far and I can send the stuff on behalf of them 

I am so pleased I have come across them now, even though not in the nicest circumstances, they're down the road from me and I never even knew about them. They've just gained another supporter


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

loroll1991 said:


> @chillminx Thank you for this! I have just sent them a message, I hope they allow me to have it, I have asked if I could give it to a couple of other people (family and friends) that also grew close and concerned for Tiggy, but maybe they won't want it to go that far and I can send the stuff on behalf of them
> 
> I am so pleased I have come across them now, even though not in the nicest circumstances, they're down the road from me and I never even knew about them. They've just gained another supporter


That's brilliant hun!  They are always in need of new members! (like all Rescues are).


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope they get a nice surprise when they log into their paypal next and see some new donations! 
Well done to all involved in getting Tiggy to a safe place.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww she looks gorgeous in the photo lovely girl ,thanks for the pp link ,donated not much but what I could ,they are a wonderful rescue by the sounds of it have put in my faves ,


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

@cuddlycats Thank you so much, every donation helps <3 xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am sending a donation but it is to the rescue as a whole I'm sure all the lovely cats will benefit from any donations it's great work they are doing for them. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I am sending a donation but it is to the rescue as a whole I'm sure all the lovely cats will benefit from any donations it's great work they are doing for them. xxx


I will also donate to the rescue as a whole, as like you said all of the lovely cats will benefit from the donations 

They are doing amazing work for all those kitties xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've just done a paypal donation and there is a bit where you can add special instructions so I have mentioned it is specifically for Tiggy in respect of Loroll1991's (Pet Forums's Cat Chat) wanting to help her. 

I hope they get excited by a little flurry of Cat Chat Angels help.

Our rescue would readily give their address if it is for someone offering a donation or parcel.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I've just done a paypal donation and there is a bit where you can add special instructions so I have mentioned it is specifically for Tiggy in respect of Loroll1991's (Pet Forums's Cat Chat) wanting to help her.
> 
> I hope they get excited by a little flurry of Cat Chat Angels help.
> 
> Our rescue would readily give their address if it is for someone offering a donation or parcel.


Awww thank you so much!!!

You Cat Chat Angels truly are angels!!! :Angelic:Cat

I will be pleased if they are able to send me the address, I will of course send lots of goodies for all the other kitties too, they all deserve it xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> I think I'd not be the only one on the forum thinking that you've done ever so well and that* Daisy (As she might as well be called now, named by the last person to really care for her!!) *is going to be well looked after in her foster home!


I'm sorry, I forgot to mention this earlier when I saw this message, this really touched my heart, so thank you  I will always call her 'My Daisy' even though she only (sort of) was for a short amount of time  xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm a tad strapped right now (OH's truck was borderline terminal = big repair fees) but i will donate as soon as I'm solvent

@loroll1991 - you are an angel, you basically saved her life.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Erenya said:


> I'm afraid I'm a tad strapped right now (OH's truck was borderline terminal = big repair fees) but i will donate as soon as I'm solvent
> 
> @loroll1991 - you are an angel, you basically saved her life.


Thank you so much for making me smile from ear to ear, that's such a lovely thing to say. I couldn't have not done anything, defintely not  xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Sent little Daisy(!) a donation to make sure she keeps getting served salmon, as is her right!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much to those that donated to Homeless Cat Rescue Bedfordshire!!

They have posted a personal thank you on their Facebook page and have raised £50 from the Cat Chat Pet Forums.

https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire?fref=ts

I didn't want to post a screen shot as they've included people's names in the post.

You're angels xxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Sent little Daisy(!) a donation to make sure she keeps getting served salmon, as is her right!


They and I are truly grateful - Thank you @ZoeM x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh hun, the World is a better place because of people like you. You should be proud of the fact that this little one is now safe and warm in a loving home. Hugs xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

@loroll1991 Did you pick up that matt of fur you found the other day?
If you did, you will always have something to remember her by, a relic of the feline angel that crossed your path.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jiskefet said:


> @loroll1991 Did you pick up that matt of fur you found the other day?
> If you did, you will always have something to remember her by, a relic of the feline angel that crossed your path.


No I didn't :-( My neighbour threw it in the bin when the bin men came, I only went in to get a Tupperware container to put it in!

He said he thought it was the cats tail, I was a bit concerned that he thought it was the cats tail and chucked it away and didn't go and find her to check she was ok....

I only have the towels she sat on in the carrier to the vets! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Thank you so much to those that donated to Homeless Cat Rescue Bedfordshire!!
> 
> They have posted a personal thank you on their Facebook page and have raised £50 from the Cat Chat Pet Forums.
> 
> ...


Aww how lovely!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

You have all been amazing, thank you  xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww just clicked the link and there is my name in print hehe I was a bit dense at first thinking how did they know my name:Facepalm then I realised from my pp account , that was lovely of them to thank every one ,  
I just commented on their face book and said maybe they would like to come join us on this forum , that would be lovely wouldn't it ,they do such a great job at caring for these babies ,


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@loroll1991 Sorry for the delay but have now sent my donation for Tiggy! Thank you so much again for saving this lovely girl you have reserved your place in heaven!








*Thank you! XXX*


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I've just joined in the Easy fundraising for the Charity "Homeless Cat rescue bedfordshire" so everytime I order from Amazon they get a donation from them! what a brill idea! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

cuddlycats said:


> awww just clicked the link and there is my name in print hehe I was a bit dense at first thinking how did they know my name:Facepalm then I realised from my pp account , that was lovely of them to thank every one ,
> I just commented on their face book and said maybe they would like to come join us on this forum , that would be lovely wouldn't it ,they do such a great job at caring for these babies ,


It would be lovely if they could come on here and join us, that would be lovely! 



Soozi said:


> @loroll1991 Sorry for the delay but have now sent my donation for Tiggy! Thank you so much again for saving this lovely girl you have reserved your place in heaven!
> 
> View attachment 238870
> *Thank you! XXX*





Soozi said:


> I've just joined in the Easy fundraising for the Charity "Homeless Cat rescue bedfordshire" so everytime I order from Amazon they get a donation from them! what a brill idea! xxx


Aw please don't apologise, they'll be so pleased with the kindness and thoughts from you all on here 

Thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it  xx

The Easy fundraising on Amazon sounds great and very kind! I have never heard of it before so will have to figure out how, I'm more than happy to do the same  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> It would be lovely if they could come on here and join us, that would be lovely!
> 
> Aw please don't apologise, they'll be so pleased with the kindness and thoughts from you all on here
> 
> ...


When you go on the rescue site you just click on "easy fundraising" there are lots of retail outlets that support it including Argos and lots of others! It doesn't cost you anything but every time you purchase from your selected outlets it donates something it might not be much but goes some way to helping the charities of your choice. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> When you go on the rescue site you just click on "easy fundraising" there are lots of retail outlets that support it including Argos and lots of others! It doesn't cost you anything but every time you purchase from your selected outlets it donates something it might not be much but goes some way to helping the charities of your choice. xxx


That sounds fantastic, I want them to get as much as they can, every little helps!! They deserve it xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

All set up now, that's great! Hadn't even heart of it before.

Thank you all again, I'm so grateful and I am very sure they are too xx


----------



## Homeless Cat Rescue (Jul 25, 2015)

chillminx said:


> I know that Rescue quite well, you are right lorroll, they are good people.
> 
> As PP said, donations can be made via Paypal. Here is the page from their website:
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting up the link for donations xx


----------



## Homeless Cat Rescue (Jul 25, 2015)

THANK YOU to every one who has made a donation to help with Tiggy. Tiggy is a lovely little girl and I hope , when she is ready, a forever home can be found quickly. Please feel free to join us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire
Thanks again for all your support XX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Homeless Cat Rescue said:


> THANK YOU to every one who has made a donation to help with Tiggy. Tiggy is a lovely little girl and I hope , when she is ready, a forever home can be found quickly. Please feel free to join us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire
> Thanks again for all your support XX


So glad you can join us, I haven't donated yet but will do so when pay day rolls around on Friday! Thank you do much for finding a spot for Tiggy, we have all been following her story on here and hoping for a positive outcome


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

Homeless Cat Rescue said:


> THANK YOU to every one who has made a donation to help with Tiggy. Tiggy is a lovely little girl and I hope , when she is ready, a forever home can be found quickly. Please feel free to join us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire
> Thanks again for all your support XX


yay you found us I have just posted a link to here on your facebook , ,i'm san


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Homeless Cat Rescue said:


> THANK YOU to every one who has made a donation to help with Tiggy. Tiggy is a lovely little girl and I hope , when she is ready, a forever home can be found quickly. Please feel free to join us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire
> Thanks again for all your support XX


Thank you so much for joining! Myself and OH donated today, and as you know I will be sending some gifts directly to Tiggy within the next few days to the address you provided me with.

Thank you so much for looking after her, I know she's in the right hands now xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Homeless Cat Rescue said:


> THANK YOU to every one who has made a donation to help with Tiggy. Tiggy is a lovely little girl and I hope , when she is ready, a forever home can be found quickly. Please feel free to join us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/homelesscatrescuebedforshire
> Thanks again for all your support XX


Aww how lovely to hear from you! I will be watching and hoping a forever home will be found quickly for her. She has touched all our hearts xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to Pet Forums. Lovely to hear from you and our darling little Tiggy.
Unfortunately, I am not in a position to make a donation, but if/when our luck changes, I certainly will.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Homeless Cat Rescue said:


> Thank you for putting up the link for donations xx


Hi and welcome! I do hope you can give us regular updates on Tiggy and all the other kitties in your care. Thank you so much for the personal thank you email from Jackie! Love from me and Liddy! xxx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Just wanted everyone to know that thanks to @loroll1991 homeless cat rescue are now advertising on the cats ads! So the one cat loroll saved may turn into many more if some lovely cats are rehomed thanks to PF! I have messaged @loroll1991 but isn't currently online! I think she will be super pleased when she returns! Way to go @loroll1991


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Cerijoanne said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that thanks to @loroll1991 homeless cat rescue are now advertising on the cats ads! So the one cat loroll saved may turn into many more if some lovely cats are rehomed thanks to PF! I have messaged @loroll1991 but isn't currently online! I think she will be super pleased when she returns! Way to go @loroll1991


Aww thank you @Cerijoanne for the lovely comments  really made me smile xx and thank you for sharing the above! that's absolutely fantastic that they've found a new, amazing community to advertise on! I do hope that the lovely Beth is able to find a new, forever home xx

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/can-any-one-offer-beth-a-home.404385/#post-1064252750


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Saving one cat has gone a long way @loroll1991 ! It's such a great thing  I'm sure many cats shall be eternally grateful  x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

They received Tiggy's gift box this morning and will be giving it to her soon! 

I do not usually feed Whiskas but she absolutely adored it, so sent the rest to her  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is just so lovely of you Loroll!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> That is just so lovely of you Loroll!!


Thank you  I remember mentioning I would send her something, so thought I'd share  xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's so sweet of you - I'm sure Tiggy will enjoy her goodies xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you  xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness I'm just catching up on this thread and @loroll1991 you are a lovely person and Tiggy is SO lucky she found you and is now safe and being well looked after by the cat rescue. Her box of goodies is such a sweet touch! I'm really pleased this story has a happy ending!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh my goodness I'm just catching up on this thread and @loroll1991 you are a lovely person and Tiggy is SO lucky she found you and is now safe and being well looked after by the cat rescue. Her box of goodies is such a sweet touch! I'm really pleased this story has a happy ending!


Aw thank you @popcornsmum  I have to say I have been lying awake most nights and sitting here during the day, listening to the rain thinking thank goodness that the sweet, lovely girl is now in a nice, warm home, being cared for properly! I know as soon as she's ready she'll be adopted straight away by a proper family that will love her forever  I could not have done it without all of you here on PF, I'm so glad I found such an amazing community :Cat xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Aw thank you @popcornsmum  I have to say I have been lying awake most nights and sitting here during the day, listening to the rain thinking thank goodness that the sweet, lovely girl is now in a nice, warm home, being cared for properly! I know as soon as she's ready she'll be adopted straight away by a proper family that will love her forever  I could not have done it without all of you here on PF, I'm so glad I found such an amazing community :Cat xxx


I feel so relieved for her too! She deserves lots of love and caring owners and I'm sure she will soon be happily rehomed. I have used the *easy fundraising* button today on Amazon and Moonpig! Yay!!! and a donation will go to Tiggy's rescue! it might not be much but it all helps! I would really like to encourage anyone who uses online shopping to join in it costs nothing and everytime you purchase from certain participating sites a donation will be made to *Homeless cat Rescue in Bedfordshire!* If you scroll back you will find their site and can join Easy fundraising on there it takes less than a minute. :Joyful xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I feel so relieved for her too! She deserves lots of love and caring owners and I'm sure she will soon be happily rehomed. I have used the *easy fundraising* button today on Amazon and Moonpig! Yay!!! and a donation will go to Tiggy's rescue! it might not be much but it all helps! I would really like to encourage anyone who uses online shopping to join in it costs nothing and everytime you purchase from certain participating sites a donation will be made to *Homeless cat Rescue in Bedfordshire!* If you scroll back you will find their site and can join Easy fundraising on there it takes less than a minute. :Joyful xxx


I have just done this on an order I made on Amazon, however it still says on my EasyFundraising homepage that I haven't made any donations?!  Did yours update straight away @Soozi ? I hope I did it right.. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I didn't check that! a banner came up when I went on the sites giving the option to allow a donation and I clicked on allow. Get back to you Hun. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine shows the same...No donations! I think we maybe doing something wrong when we purchase. Will look into it! XXX

EDIT!
I have sent a enquiry in with the details of my purchases so will wait for a reply. I have also looked on the help tab and from what I can see I carried out the donation request correctly.  xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks @Soozi please do let me know! I definitely carried out the transaction properly, as it says all I need to do is follow the link to Amazon on their website :-(

I hope they do get the donations from our purchases!

Thanks for your support and help  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Thanks @Soozi please do let me know! I definitely carried out the transaction properly, as it says all I need to do is follow the link to Amazon on their website :-(
> 
> I hope they do get the donations from our purchases!
> 
> Thanks for your support and help  xxx


I will let you know Hun! I won't let it drop don't worry!  Xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@loroll1991 I received an email this morning stating this! *Hi Susan,* Thanks for visiting Moonpig on 2015-07-30 10:42:10 via easyfundraising.

Any eligible donations raised will have been tracked. I Think it might have to be over a certain amount! no notification on my Amazon order yet. Not had a reply to my Donation enquiry yet. Will keep you posted!  xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I had an email today confirming one of my donations, so it is now showing on my account! I think it must be the Amazon one, as my zooplus order (which I am waaaaaay too excited about.....) was only today! Hopefully you should receive an email soon and I should receive another!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I had an email today confirming one of my donations, so it is now showing on my account! I think it must be the Amazon one, as my zooplus order (which I am waaaaaay too excited about.....) was only today! Hopefully you should receive an email soon and I should receive another!


At least we know it's working! Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all, just thought I would give you a quick update on Daisy (aka Tiggy).

I messaged the rescue asking how she is getting on health wise, is she gaining some more weight and how is her fur coming along?

I received this reply this morning :

_'Hi Laura and Tim, Tiggy is progressing slowly and is still a little underweight. She went for a check up again at our vets on Saturday and will be going again in 2 weeks time. She is shy but likes a fuss and will tolerate a comb. Thanks for your concern smile emoticon xx'_

Does not mention health, but does mention vets on Saturday and again in 2 weeks, hope she is OK - perhaps just monitoring weight gain etc. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I wouldn't think there is anything to worry about Hun! Thank you for updating I do think of her every day.  xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I wouldn't think there is anything to worry about Hun! Thank you for updating I do think of her every day.  xxx


I do hope so  You're welcome! I know that many of you grew just as fond of Daisy as I was, so thought you'd appreciate the updates too  xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Doesn't she look so beautiful?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lol I was just going to post that link!
She looks absolutely, heart-meltingly gorgeous and I am sure she will soon be snapped up into a new loving home.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hehe great minds think alike! I check their page all the time for updates on her!

As soon as she is ready she'll find her forever home in no time


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous, she's looking in such great condition!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She is a beauty and I'm also in no doubt she will go to her forever perfect home. Will keep looking in for progress reports. Bless her! xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@loroll1991 thanks to this thread you inspired me last week! There is a beautiful tabby cat who had been up for adoption at Cats Protection for ages because he was around 11yrs old with kidney probs and he then got adopted but they returned him  I felt so sorry for him that I called CP and explained we couldn't adopt him because of Popcorn but that I wanted to help him. The lady told me he liked Dreamies so we went and brought 6 packets, put them in a pretty box with a note from Popcorn and along with 28 packets and tins of Gourmet and Encore (which little miss fussy won't sniff at!) I took them along to our vets which is also where CP take the cats. I had to chase them up to check he got them and apparently he's already eaten half a pack! Bless him! 
So thank you Loroll1991 for this thread because it gave me the idea to help this kitty! I think he is now going to be adopted by his cat fosterer fingers cross!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> @loroll1991 thanks to this thread you inspired me last week! There is a beautiful tabby cat who had been up for adoption at Cats Protection for ages because he was around 11yrs old with kidney probs and he then got adopted but they returned him  I felt so sorry for him that I called CP and explained we couldn't adopt him because of Popcorn but that I wanted to help him. The lady told me he liked Dreamies so we went and brought 6 packets, put them in a pretty box with a note from Popcorn and along with 28 packets and tins of Gourmet and Encore (which little miss fussy won't sniff at!) I took them along to our vets which is also where CP take the cats. I had to chase them up to check he got them and apparently he's already eaten half a pack! Bless him!
> So thank you Loroll1991 for this thread because it gave me the idea to help this kitty! I think he is now going to be adopted by his cat fosterer fingers cross!


Awww bless you Hun! It is threads like this that do raise awareness and how much we can help in little ways. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> @loroll1991 thanks to this thread you inspired me last week! There is a beautiful tabby cat who had been up for adoption at Cats Protection for ages because he was around 11yrs old with kidney probs and he then got adopted but they returned him  I felt so sorry for him that I called CP and explained we couldn't adopt him because of Popcorn but that I wanted to help him. The lady told me he liked Dreamies so we went and brought 6 packets, put them in a pretty box with a note from Popcorn and along with 28 packets and tins of Gourmet and Encore (which little miss fussy won't sniff at!) I took them along to our vets which is also where CP take the cats. I had to chase them up to check he got them and apparently he's already eaten half a pack! Bless him!
> So thank you Loroll1991 for this thread because it gave me the idea to help this kitty! I think he is now going to be adopted by his cat fosterer fingers cross!


Awwwww Hun!! That is so, so sweet of you! I bet the little Tabby boy was so pleased with 6 packets of his favourite treats and so very grateful!  Especially with the 28 packets and tins of Gourmet and a Encore!! 

I am really happy that I inspired you to send him some gifts! I was reading your post, smiling from ear to ear! To be honest, I never would have thought about sending gifts or anything to the poor little loves in foster care until I met Daisy (aka Tiggy).

I have all fingers and toes crossed that the tabby boy gets adopted by his foster carers and finds his forever home with them !

Thanks for leaving such a lovely comment, you've really made my day @popcornsmum xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just spotted the pic of Daisy/Tiggy and its lovely, her colouring is so strong I'm sure she'll be taken soon. 

I think it's lovely that as a result of this thread people are aware that there are other ways to help the cats in rescues if they aren't in a position to adopt. 

Donating food/toys/treats, contributing to a vets bill, having a clear out (27 fling boogie as I like to call it) and donating stuff to sell on eBay or jumbles or time and a pair of hands at a fundraising event are all valuable ways to help.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Just spotted the pic of Daisy/Tiggy and its lovely, her colouring is so strong I'm sure she'll be taken soon.
> 
> I think it's lovely that as a result of this thread people are aware that there are other ways to help the cats in rescues if they aren't in a position to adopt.
> 
> Donating food/toys/treats, contributing to a vets bill, having a clear out (27 fling boogie as I like to call it) and donating stuff to sell on eBay or jumbles or time and a pair of hands at a fundraising event are all valuable ways to help.


Words cannot describe how much I wish I could have her! She is just so beautiful, and even more so now she's being looked after properly! And her temperament was wonderful :Cat:Cat

I'm in the middle of clearing out mine and OH's wardrobes to donate to the rescue Daisy went to for them to sell at jumbles and every time I order off the internet I use the easyfundraising website so some of the money goes towards the charity and the kitties!

Daisy has made me realise all the little ways I can help


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

We also donate clothes and household stuff to CP and at the start of the year gave them 2 cat beds and in April 25 pouches and some organic biscuits ! We always have so much food to donate as Popcorn is so fussy! For our Xmas haul they will be getting 2 boxes of the new Natures menu as Popcorn loves the cubes but won't touch the wet food!!!!  I hope Tiggy has found a home or finds one really soon! She is so pretty!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> We also donate clothes and household stuff to CP and at the start of the year gave them 2 cat beds and in April 25 pouches and some organic biscuits ! We always have so much food to donate as Popcorn is so fussy! For our Xmas haul they will be getting 2 boxes of the new Natures menu as Popcorn loves the cubes but won't touch the wet food!!!!  I hope Tiggy has found a home or finds one really soon! She is so pretty!


Aw that's so good of you! I have always loved cats and had a beautiful black cat named Charlie Ann when I was younger (unfortunately she passed away quite some time ago). When I met my OH and his parents two half Ragdoll boys, my love for them was (and still is) unbelievable and that's what made us get Millie and Milo, now we're settled in our own place! But I'll be honest, it never really crossed my mind to donate food/toys etc. to a local shelter and help in ways I didn't realise! I'm so glad Daisy came into our lives for the short period she did, as it really did make me realise and appreciate everything these cat rescues do.

Tiggy has not yet been adopted, as she is still quite shy and needs to put on a bit more weight, but should be ready soon! As soon as she is ready to be adopted I am sure she will be snapped up in no time and will go to a loving, forever home :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Words cannot describe how much I wish I could have her! She is just so beautiful, and even more so now she's being looked after properly! And her temperament was wonderful :Cat:Cat
> 
> I'm in the middle of clearing out mine and OH's wardrobes to donate to the rescue Daisy went to for them to sell at jumbles and every time I order off the internet I use the easyfundraising website so some of the money goes towards the charity and the kitties!
> 
> Daisy has made me realise all the little ways I can help


I'm also using the easyfundraising website Hun! I am very surprised even while browsing how many times the banner comes up so it's well supported by online retailers! I haven't ordered much recently but soon will be ordering lots! so I hope to raise a little for Homeless Cat Rescue. I so hope Tiggy gets a loving home soon! just waiting for that day! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Please look at the link I hope many of you will join it could make a big difference to what this rescue receives in donations as I know a lot of you shop online!
Please try and help it doesn't ake a minute to join up!









http://www.easyfundraising.org.uk/raise-more/referrals/


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

My OH's Dad ordered OH's mum an iPhone 6 off Amazon last weekend, so I made sure he did it through easy fundraising, it got them a £7 donation! It really does make such a difference :-D

So lovely to know that you are doing it too @Soozi it really will make such a difference, so thank you 

I keep my eye out for Tiggy everyday and will keep you updated when I find out about adoption !!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> My OH's Dad ordered OH's mum an iPhone 6 off Amazon last weekend, so I made sure he did it through easy fundraising, it got them a £7 donation! It really does make such a difference :-D
> 
> So lovely to know that you are doing it too @Soozi it really will make such a difference, so thank you
> 
> I keep my eye out for Tiggy everyday and will keep you updated when I find out about adoption !!


Thanks Hun! I know you will keep us updated!  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> My OH's Dad ordered OH's mum an iPhone 6 off Amazon last weekend, so I made sure he did it through easy fundraising, it got them a £7 donation! It really does make such a difference :-D
> 
> So lovely to know that you are doing it too @Soozi it really will make such a difference, so thank you
> 
> I keep my eye out for Tiggy everyday and will keep you updated when I find out about adoption !!


Brilliant £7 is a lot to be donated from one purchase! Good move! xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd also like to mention that most Rescues have a number of cats who can't be re-homed for various reasons (e.g two examples are cats who are FIV Positive, or cats who have a chronic illness that is expensive to treat).

The Rescues all have sponsorship programmes for these cats. You would agree to sponsor (by Direct Debit) a specific cat (you choose one from photos and descriptions) for a set amount per month for a minimum period of a year, and then renew.You get newsletters say twice a year about the cat you're sponsoring, their health etc. and there is often a sponsorship open day once a year at the Shelter when you are invited to visit and see your sponsored cat. I think it is a great way of helping if you are unable to adopt any more cats.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

That's very true @chillminx and I will be honest, I hadn't really thought of that either  There is a kitty that can't seem to get adopted bless her, a beautiful black cat named Beth, and I was thinking - I wish I could help! Maybe that would be a good way until she is adopted!! xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

*TIGGY UPDATE















*
I really, really hope she finds a good, loving home! My OH's Aunt who is our neighbour was thinking about adopting her, but I do not think she will be indoors, as she spent so much time outdoors. They also asked our address when they first got her, as they needed to make sure she was not re-homed near where she was found, I assume to stop her getting lost again!

I know she will find a good, loving home though - she is such a beautiful, caring girl :Cat


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful Tiggy is still available for adoption 

Hope it is OK to post this here?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/beautiful-tiggy.407216/

xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Beautiful Tiggy is still available for adoption
> 
> Hope it is OK to post this here?
> 
> ...


Awwww I do hope she does find a loving home she so deserves it loroll. But at least for the time being she's safe. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awwww I do hope she does find a loving home she so deserves it loroll. But at least for the time being she's safe. xxx


Very true  she's being looked after properly like she should be and not on the streets trying to fend for herself! Couldn't ask for more really 

She'll make someone at lovely companion when she is snapped up!! Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Very true  she's being looked after properly like she should be and not on the streets trying to fend for herself! Couldn't ask for more really
> 
> She'll make someone at lovely companion when she is snapped up!! Xx


I'm sure she will be Hun! She's so beautiful it's early days in rescue terms. Has she got a nice bed? I was thinking of sending her a Lazy days one?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I'm sure she will be Hun! She's so beautiful it's early days in rescue terms. Has she got a nice bed? I was thinking of sending her a Lazy days one?


That's true  I am not too sure if she has a nice bed, I think from the looks of the photos it's blankets etc. but that's such a beautiful, lovely thought!! I bet they would really appreciate a lazy days one! Then she'd have one to call her own and bring with her when she is adopted!

I could ask the rescue if she has her own bed for you if you'd like hun?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry I pressed post before finishing! Edited now


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> That's true  I am not too sure if she has a nice bed, I think from the looks of the photos it's blankets etc. but that's such a beautiful, lovely thought!! I bet they would really appreciate a lazy days one! Then she'd have one to call her own and bring with her when she is adopted!
> 
> I could ask the rescue if she has her own bed for you if you'd like hun?


That would be great! Thanks Loroll! it would be nicer than blankets!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Just to mention that if Tiggy is being fostered with other cats, or is in a shelter, cat beds are not always the best idea as they often get peed on (not necessarily by the cat the bed belongs to). It is all down to scent marking behaviour basically caused by cats who are strangers to each other being kept together.

Whilst it is the case that most cat beds are washable, (the lazydays covers are washable, not sure about the beds themselves) the fact is it is very difficult to get the smell of urine out of the beds because the odour gets trapped in the filler, especially when the bed has been peed on repeatedly.  As a result shelters often have to throw beds away, which seems very wasteful to me.

As a result many shelters and cat fosterers find blankets or vetbed more hygienic, and easier to launder.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Just to mention that if Tiggy is being fostered with other cats, or is in a shelter, cat beds are not always the best idea as they often get peed on (not necessarily by the cat the bed belongs to). It is all down to scent marking behaviour basically caused by cats who are strangers to each other being kept together.
> 
> Whilst it is the case that most cat beds are washable, (the lazydays covers are washable, not sure about the beds themselves) the fact is it is very difficult to get the smell of urine out of the beds because the odour gets trapped in the filler, especially when the bed has been peed on repeatedly.  As a result shelters often have to throw beds away, which seems very wasteful to me.
> 
> As a result many shelters and cat fosterers find blankets or vetbed more hygienic, and easier to launder.


Hey, that's very true! Thank you for that 

But I do know that she is in a foster home and has not got access to any other kitties, so I'm not sure it would be an issue!

I will double check with the rescue when asking though! Thank you xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Just to mention that if Tiggy is being fostered with other cats, or is in a shelter, cat beds are not always the best idea as they often get peed on (not necessarily by the cat the bed belongs to). It is all down to scent marking behaviour basically caused by cats who are strangers to each other being kept together.
> 
> Whilst it is the case that most cat beds are washable, (the lazydays covers are washable, not sure about the beds themselves) the fact is it is very difficult to get the smell of urine out of the beds because the odour gets trapped in the filler, especially when the bed has been peed on repeatedly.  As a result shelters often have to throw beds away, which seems very wasteful to me.
> 
> As a result many shelters and cat fosterers find blankets or vetbed more hygienic, and easier to launder.


I totally see your point CM I hope it will be possible for Tiggy to have one but will wait and see what loroll finds out from the rescue. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I'm sure she will be Hun! She's so beautiful it's early days in rescue terms. Has she got a nice bed? I was thinking of sending her a Lazy days one?


I just had a reply from the rescue and she does in fact have a bed that she adores  they did ask me to thank you though and said thank you so much for the thought and lovely gesture xx

Truly was a lovely thought @Soozi so thanks from me too ! Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I just had a reply from the rescue and she does in fact have a bed that she adores  they did ask me to thank you though and said thank you so much for the thought and lovely gesture xx
> 
> Truly was a lovely thought @Soozi so thanks from me too ! Xx


Awww Thanks for getting back on that Hun! I will just send a donation instead. Is Tiggy still at the rescue or in a foster home?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awww Thanks for getting back on that Hun! I will just send a donation instead. Is Tiggy still at the rescue or in a foster home?


She's in a foster home that volunteers for the rescue!  she's been in the same foster home since the day the rescue picked her up 

I've recently donated to help towards her vet bills, so when I did I just mentioned it was for her.

Thank you so much for caring about her as much as I do xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> She's in a foster home that volunteers for the rescue!  she's been in the same foster home since the day the rescue picked her up
> 
> I've recently donated to help towards her vet bills, so when I did I just mentioned it was for her.
> 
> Thank you so much for caring about her as much as I do xxx


Glad to help Hun! she is quite special after all! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

What would really make me happy is to see Tiggy and Trixie settled in loving homes.  xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

TIGGY HAS BEEN RESERVED FOR ADOPTION!!!

I want to thank everyone for their help and support throughout Tiggy's journey, without the amazing people on PF who knows where she would be today!

I will not lie, as soon as OH showed me the Facebook post saying she had been reserved I shed a little (ok a lot..) tear. She deserves only the best, and to know someone has reserved her to have her in her forever home after what she's been through, makes me so happy! Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> TIGGY HAS BEEN RESERVED FOR ADOPTION!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their help and support throughout Tiggy's journey, without the amazing people on PF who knows where she would be today!
> 
> I will not lie, as soon as OH showed me the Facebook post saying she had been reserved I shed a little (ok a lot..) tear. She deserves only the best, and to know someone has reserved her to have her in her forever home after what she's been through, makes me so happy! Xx


Awww this is just fantastic news!!! I wish Tiggy every happiness in her forever home and hope she will be spoiled and pampered for the rest of her days


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww how lovely I'm so, so pleased!! I wonder if they will give them the link to PF CC and we can hear how she gets on?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's great news, so pleased xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've asked if the new owners will send them updates on how she is getting on so once they have replied I will send the link and say this is how her current story started if her owners would like to see  hopefully they will not mind keeping us all updated, I'd love to know how she gets on x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Yay for beautiful Tiggy!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> I've asked if the new owners will send them updates on how she is getting on so once they have replied I will send the link and say this is how her current story started if her owners would like to see  hopefully they will not mind keeping us all updated, I'd love to know how she gets on x


It would be lovely if we could see her settled I to her new home, we need a story with a happy ending


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Soozi said:


> What would really make me happy is to see Tiggy and Trixie settled in loving homes.  xxx


Awwww Hun I've had a poo day but feel really happy now! that is the most fantastic news! I am so happy for Tiggy she so desereves a lovely home! Can't tell you how pleased I am with this news! Well done sweetie! It's all down to you!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:KissXXX


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Tiggy gets a home and my husband comes home from hospital. 

A VERY, VERY GOOD DAY


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awwww Hun I've had a poo day but feel really happy now! that is the most fantastic news! I am so happy for Tiggy she so desereves a lovely home! Can't tell you how pleased I am with this news! Well done sweetie! It's all down to you!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:KissXXX


Aw Hun, I am sorry that you haven't had a very good day  but I am very glad to have shared this good news with you and to have cheered you up ! I am so happy, the beautiful little lady deserves a family that will love her for the amazing girl she is, and I am sure this is what she is going to get <3 thank you for all your help and support xxx



bingolitle said:


> Tiggy gets a home and my husband comes home from hospital.
> 
> A VERY, VERY GOOD DAY


Aw Hun I hope your husband is ok and makes a speedy recovery! But that's absolutely fantastic news that he is back from hospital  the three of us send our love and best wishes to you both xx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Brilliant. I do hope we'll be given some postings from her new home. She deserves the very best after everything she's had to go through x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just to let you all know, the checks have all been done and Tiggy is going to her new home tomorrow morning! She is going to a man with a beautiful garden for Tiggy to relax in, to have a lovely peaceful life!

Such good news xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Just to let you all know, the checks have all been done and Tiggy is going to her new home tomorrow morning! She is going to a man with a beautiful garden for Tiggy to relax in, to have a lovely peaceful life!
> 
> Such good news xx


Absolutely thrilled to bits for Tiggy! She will have a wonderful life! Going to miss hearing about her! XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Just to let you all know, the checks have all been done and Tiggy is going to her new home tomorrow morning! She is going to a man with a beautiful garden for Tiggy to relax in, to have a lovely peaceful life!
> 
> Such good news xx


Fantastic! Lovely to think of her being spoiled by the man in her life, she deserves it!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Absolutely thrilled to bits for Tiggy! She will have a wonderful life! Going to miss hearing about her! XXX


The shelter have said we should get some updates @Soozi as I've told them that she is a very popular lady and that a lot of people of PF care for her!  they've promised we should get updates xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh wow, this is fantastic news :Cat:Cat, I'm so pleased she's getting a home. Here's to a long & happy life for Tiggy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww that's great! Really want to know how the little love gets on. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Fantastic news. I hope her new slave will become a PF member and share the story of their life together with us.


----------

